# ATI Radeon Xpress 1150 Driver in Windows 7?



## Ben-ess08 (Aug 13, 2008)

Just installed Windows 7 RC, but the only thing I can't get to work is the graphic driver. I'm using the default standard VGA driver from Microsoft, but I can't install the driver with the software provided by ATI, but there is a list of drivers I can install from ATI, any idea what one I should get from my card?  Thanks. :]


----------

